# Preferred caliber after 9mm?



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

For those who primarily carry a 9mm pistol, what caliber would you (or do you now have) consider as your second favorite to carry?

I'm asking opinions because, although I do have a .380 (LCP Custom), my next gun will undoubtedly be of another caliber than what I have. Would you go to .40 or .45, or would you rather simply get yet another 9mm?

For clarity, this is for concealed carry as well as pleasure shooting.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

9mm is my favorite caliber (90% of my handguns are 9mm), but if I had to choose another it would be the 45ACP.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

My opinion is that depends on you, do you want more bullets or do you want bigger bullets. The new guns today are all pretty much the same size, your shield 9 and 40 are about the same size, same with the xd. So it all comes down to what you fell more comfortable with and you shoot better. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've always carried .45's nothing against the "nines" I've got a few. It's just that when I go out and fill some water bottles with sand and shoot them with the "nines" the bottles hardly move. What fun is that? The .45's really sent them flying. Oh and by the way I pick them all up when I'm done including all of the shell casings. Never leave anything but footprints.

When I took a tactical handgun course some were using "nines" and hitting the metal plates with a "cling," "cling", "cling" sound. With the .45's it was a "CLANG", CLANG", "CLANG" sound. You sure as hell knew you were hittin' something.


----------



## Heracles (Aug 11, 2015)

10mm


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like your focus is concealed carry; I'm going to assume winter&summer, and semiauto. 9x19, bullets designed for the job.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

45...go light, or go big.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

.45 would be my choice too.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> 9mm is my favorite caliber (90% of my handguns are 9mm), but if I had to choose another it would be the 45ACP.


^^^ This is my answer, as well! ^^^


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

joepolo said:


> My opinion is that depends on you, do you want more bullets or do you want bigger bullets.


That zeros in on the dilemma, yes. I guess I also simply want to add to my collection, such as it is currently, but don't want to (ever) purchase just anything. No matter whether I get another 9mm or obtain something in .45 cal, I'd like it to hold more than my PPS. The .380 is a light single carry, or backup and its capacity doesn't bother me all that much, but the "go to" gun would be nicer if it held more ammo, I can't lie. What's more important, more or bigger? I'd say more. I have no bias for caliber of bullet. A 22LR placed correctly will stop somebody, so placement (to me) trumps caliber.

I was merely curious to see what some other people felt about caliber choices. Thanks.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I personally do not own a 45, I do have a 40 M&P full size 15 round capacity, in my night stand next to my bed chambered and ready to shoot. I went with the new xd9c for EDC for the size and capacity, they are a bit on the heavy side but a good holster and your set. My choice was simply I was more accurate with the 9 and it felt better in my hand.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

.40 cal as edc with a 9x19 as back-up


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Although I prefer .45 (when I can shoot it), I suggest that if you already use 9mm, your next carry gun should also be 9mm.
Why complicate your ammunition supply?

You might consider a duplicate, or a shorter version, of your regular carry gun. It should use not only the same ammunition, but also the same magazines.
Maybe carry both. Some people feel that, "One is none, and two is one."


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

I dunno, something equally light?


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

9's what comes along most of the time. When it's something else, it's 38spl.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

not sure why I think 9mm is my favorite. My wife and I both shoot .45 acp better than we shoot 9mm


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

bobshouse said:


> 45...go light, or go big.


qft


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

FORTY S&W here!!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I still prefer the .40 S&W over even the 9mm. The 9mm Luger is a wonderful round, but I do have to admit, I like the recoil and pressure of the .40 (to each his/her own).


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Tell ya what. I'm so tired of my local stores being out of 9mm ammo that I'm about ready to spring for a .40 cal. Just got back from Sportsman's Warehouse and they had almost no 9mm, same with my local Wally World, but both had adequate .40's. 

BTW, has anyone ever tried any MEN 9mm ammo from Germany? Sportsman's Warehouse had a few boxes for 13.99 but not knowing anything about it I passed.


----------



## dogknott (Nov 30, 2010)

Heracles said:


> 10mm


10 does come after 9.....10mm will be my next.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

When I started carrying concealed it was a .45 (Ruger P345) and then later I went to a 9MM CZ Rami. I like the additional capacity of the 9mm but I liked the .45 as well. I'm not a fan of the .40 S&W because of the snappy recoil, but that's just me.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

.45 would be my next favorite for semis.....for revolvers....its .44 special.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Switched to 9mm and love it Have a Ruger LCP and can shoot it well up to 15 feet. Have a Ruger LCR (Need more practice till I carry that). Have a Ruger SR40C in safe, i guess that's my backup Caliber !


----------



## CZ62 (Apr 16, 2016)

I would agree with a 45 ACP .... and go with the CZ 97B


----------

